# strong wine



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like some help for this picture below. (I tried to translate it but any time it doesn't seem to make sense) For the context, that's about a wish he had for so long, and didn't it it may be real.
If I understood well, the characters is talking about a "strong wine"? Or is it an expression?
 Thanks for the help


----------



## 810senior

The sentence in the picture is a simple metaphor for the intoxication the speaker feels.
I'm not sure what それ indicates(there is no context I can assume) but I know それ is like the drunken feeling modified with long adjective clause that is inserted inside the sentence.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. Btw could you translate the sentence, please?


----------



## 810senior

There you are:
_"It is just like the intense feeling such as the drunkenness which puts a high alcohol in my blood, falling slowly in depths of the valley."
_

I think 強い酒情(さけ) means that the alcohol degree is high.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay thanks


----------



## gengo

JapanForever said:


> I would like some help for this picture below.
> View attachment 15142



It would be helpful to the rest of us if you could type in the Japanese instead of linking to images.

My attempt:
It was like some horrible drunkenness in which a powerful liquor had been poured into his blood and he was slowly falling down into a gorge.

Strange sentence.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It was as though I had a terrible drunkenness like I was falling down slowly into the gutter/abyss when I was injected alcohol/ethanol into my vein/blood.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> It was as though I had a terrible drunkenness like I was falling down slowly into the gutter/abyss when I was injected alcohol/ethanol into my vein/blood.



We can't say "when I was injected alcohol."  We could say "when I had alcohol injected."  Also, we would always use the plural "veins," even though in reality  the injection was only into one.  And finally, we wouldn't say "I had a drunkenness," but "I was drunk."

Of course we don't know what the subject is from the Japanese, which could be "I" or "he" or anything else.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> We can't say "when I was injected alcohol."  We could say "when I had alcohol injected."  Also, we would always use the plural "veins," even though in reality  the injection was only into one.  And finally, we wouldn't say "I had a drunkenness," but "I was drunk."
> 
> Of course we don't know what the subject is from the Japanese, which could be "I" or "he" or anything else.



Thank you for your educational feedback, *gengo*!

The revised edition:
"It was as though I had been drunken extremely too much like I was falling down slowly into unconsciousness (the gutter/abyss) when I had ethanol injected directly into my veins/blood."

それはまるで、強い酒精が血液に注入され、谷底にゆっくりと落ちていくような、酷い酩酊に似ていた。
I personally think that the blue letter part, the metaphor part, is talking about "intravenous anesthesia," a medical procedure. One main reason is that the writer used 酒精, which refers to "ethyl alcohol" or "ethanol." It's a chemical/medical/academical terminology rather than meaning merely a strong alcoholic drinking. ”血液に注入され” usually means "intravenous injection" and it is not used for the adsorption of  nutrition or drugs from the gut. "谷底” means the lowest level of something. If the writer was talking about "anesthesia," it can mean the deepest coma, or even the "death."  Anyway, it may mean a critical condition.
I don't know the context and the background of that game, and I don't know the knowledge level of the writer, so maybe my interpretation is just wrong.

edit)
Thinking about the title being "strong wine," my interpretation is probably too much, because a wine is a not-so-strong-alcohol no matter how "strong wine" it is.


----------



## Isperia

I think this "酒精(さけ)" is the result of the writer's affectation. (Was there no ruby, I wouldn't think so...)
Maybe he had some spirits injected.

TOAST!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Isperia said:


> I think this "酒精(さけ)" is the result of the writer's affectation. (Was there no ruby, I wouldn't think so...)
> Maybe he had some spirits injected.
> 
> TOAST!



You said it!
To be frank, I've been thinking about that possibility too. 

However, a wine is not a spirit, right?
So do you mean that the main character was tricked to drink some kind of spirit instead of wine, and he realized that he was tricked?
Then it makes perfectly sense to me.


----------



## Isperia

I think the fact that JapanForever interpreted "強い酒精" as "stong wine" doesn't mean that "強い酒精" is wine. (If more context is given, it is another matter.)
My interpretation of "強い酒精" is "liquor". And the whole sentence is a metaphor. he never drinks. Nor injected.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Isperia said:


> And the whole sentence is a metaphor. he never drinks. Nor injected.



Oh, really?
I didn't think about that.
Then what do you think/guess the それ is, if I may ask?
*それ*はまるで、強い酒精が血液に注入され、谷底にゆっくりと落ちていくような、酷い酩酊に似ていた。

「彼が仮想で思い描いているところの、強い酒精で酔ったときのありさま」＝それ　
という解釈ですか？
：）
私は＃1．の英語の意味を完全には把握できていないので、私の解釈はとんちんかんな解釈になっていたのでしょうか？


----------



## 810senior

I agree with above opinions in reference to the interpretation over the Japanese text.
On top of that, I'm a bit curious of which situation the character headed against. 


-----------------
Anyway, below is the modified translation (I've forgotten the point that this sentence is past tense, I'm sorry about that.):
I took the translation of SoLaTiDoberman, Isperia, Gengo in reference. Thank you.

それはまるで、強い酒精が血液に注入され、谷底にゆっくりと落ちていくような、酷い酩酊に似ていた。
_"It was just like an awful drunkenness in which an intense liquor had been put in my veins and I had __slowly __been falling into the ravine"
_***I understand this line is about the feeling concerning him or her itself so that's why I used the first-person pronoun. there is no point but that.

Please, tell me if there is the strangeness in my English-translated text.
(I'm learning English so that I'm also feeling I lack much vocabulary and expressions...)


----------



## 810senior

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Oh, really?
> I didn't think about that.
> Then what do you think/guess the それ is, if I may ask?
> *それ*はまるで、強い酒精が血液に注入され、谷底にゆっくりと落ちていくような、酷い酩酊に似ていた。
> 
> 「彼が仮想で思い描いているところの、強い酒精で酔ったときのありさま」＝それ
> という解釈ですか？
> ：）
> 私は＃1．の英語の意味を完全には把握できていないので、私の解釈はとんちんかんな解釈になっていたのでしょうか？




--

私見ですが、＃１さんは画像の文章をながらく持ち続けた夢が叶いそうにないということを絶望的な比喩で表現したと解釈されたようです。（私の思い違いの可能性もありますが・・・）
私は「それ」が何を指すか分からないのでまんまitと訳しました・・・。

このへんについては何か追加の文脈がほしいですね・・・。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なるほど。詳しくは提示されていない文脈であるけれども、何らかの極度の絶望感を、強い酒に悪酔いした時の状況で比喩しているわけですね。
「強いワイン」というのは＃１のオリジナルポスターの考えであって、他のポスターは「蒸留酒」であるとの見解であり、私は純粋な薬としての「アルコール」を意味するのではないか、という見解である、ということですね。
文章の主語は1人称であるというのが（私も含め）自然な解釈だと考える意見と、文章の主語が何人称であるのかは特定できない、という意見の2通りがある、ということですね。
　比喩の中で、アルコールが経口的に飲んだものなのか、注射で投与されたものなのか、については、私は注射されたことにこだわっているのですが、元来が比喩の話の中のことであり、強い蒸留酒を飲んでそれが血液内に吸収されたときのひどい酔い方に似ている、との解釈で良く、別にわざわざ注射される（注射されるのであれば薬としてのぴゅあーなエタノールでなければならないでしょうが）と考える必然性は全くない、というご意見ですね。
「絶望感」を「強い酒に悪酔いした時」で例える、という発想が私にはありませんでしたので、ピンときませんでしたが、ようやくわかってきました。　Thank you, everyone!


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

> それはまるで、強い酒精が血液に注入され、谷底にゆっくりと落ちていくような、酷い酩酊に似ていた。



My attempt:
I felt as though horribly drunk, falling slowly down to the bottom of a gorge,
after having a strong essence of alcohol injected into my veins.


----------



## JapanForever

Sorry for not having replied back earlier  
Thanks for all the answers. So in a way, the character had a feeling like he was drunken although he was not, wasn't it?


----------



## gengo

JapanForever said:


> So in a way, the character had a feeling like he was drunken although he was not, wasn't it?



He was not drunk.  The まるで at the start tells us that, and the 似ていた at the end reinforces it.


----------



## JapanForever

I know he was not drunk, but the feeling was similar to this, isn't it?


----------

